

Is Linode down everywhere? - dakull
http://linode.com

======
lawl
No it's not.

[http://isup.me/linode.com](http://isup.me/linode.com)

> _It 's just you. [http://linode.com](http://linode.com) is up._

You could have checked that easily for yourself. Why this pointless
submission?

~~~
dakull
I did - it was down for about two hours[0] it seems (see the status history),
anyway it was only their website, the infrastructure was all OK.

[0]
[http://www.isitdownrightnow.com/linode.com.htm](http://www.isitdownrightnow.com/linode.com.htm)

------
Suspect
No.

